# Fifa 12: gebraucht gekauft und nicht nutzbar?



## Gessentalfohlen (3. November 2011)

Hallo habe eine Frage, habe ein FIFA 12 ( unten steht -- Internetverbindung zum Spielen erforderlich ) bei Ebay ersteigert und wahrscheinlich ins Klo gefasst. Möchte das Spiel auf meinen PC installieren -geht aber leider nicht da Produkt Code schon vom Verkäufer genutzt wurde. Nun meine Frage was kann ich tun um es trotzdem zu installieren. Bitte um Hilfe bedanke mich schon mal. MfG


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Was genau geht denn nicht? Brauchst Du für das Spiel dieses "Origin", und wenn Du dann bei deinem Account den Code eingibst, dann ist der schon vergeben ? Wenn ja, dann muss der Verkäufer Dir seine Accountdaten geben für Origin und darf den dann nicht mehr nutzen, ansonsten muss er das Spiel zurücknehmen, da du es ja nicht nutzen kannst. Die Frage ist auch, ob er das ganze wusste oder ob er selber "unschuldig" ist - was genau stand denn in der Auktion drin?


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist ja auch an den Origin-Account gekoppelt und damit jeder Key nur einmal nutzbar. Wenn dir also jemand ein FIFA 12 verkauft, dann muss er dir auch seinen Account geben, sonst geht es nicht.


----------



## Gessentalfohlen (3. November 2011)

Er schrieb mir PC hat zu schlechte Grafikkarte. Hätte es nur installiert und nie gespielt. Ich werde ihn mal anschreiben und nach seine Accountdaten bitten. Danke schon mal    MfG


----------



## Gessentalfohlen (3. November 2011)

Mal sehen ob ich den bekomme sonst muß ich sehen was weiter geht.( Rücknahme) MfG


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (3. November 2011)

Origin ist auch dafür erschaffen worden, um genau solche Weiterverkäufe auszuschließen, daraus hat EA nie einen Hehl gemacht


----------

